# Dogue de Bordeaux/Rottweiler info please



## Ange1a (Feb 18, 2009)

we have a 6 month old Dogue de Bordeaux/Rottweiler puppy, 
I cant seem find any infomation about the Dogue de Bordeaux/Rottweiler mix,
does anyone know of any websites on the breed, I'd be greatful for any information.
Thanks
Ange1a


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Angela,
There isn't any breed information out there on a rottie / DDB mix as it is a crossbreed not a breed,therefore taking on different traits from both breeds.Again I doubt there would be any websites,as good breeders stick to there chosen breed and don't usually crossbreed.

Is there any specific information you are looking for ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Hi Angela,
> There isn't any breed information out there on a rottie / DDB mix as it is a crossbreed not a breed,therefore taking on different traits from both breeds.Again I doubt there would be any websites,as good breeders stick to there chosen breed and don't usually crossbreed.
> 
> Is there any specific information you are looking for ?


As SAllyanne has already suggested - look at the both breeds! Would be interested in seeing a picture!
The DDB can be alloof and protective towards his owner!! he can also be a great big softy! What age did you get him??
Easly socializing is important with any dog!
DT


----------



## Ange1a (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi
Thanks for replying to my post:smile5:
Akita's been with us a month, We got her off a family who was looking for a good home for her as they were moving. Akita is beautiful & so full of love,She's chewing on everything in sight though! lol I was searching for some information about ear complaints.
Here are some photos of Akita.

Luv Angela x


----------



## Roxii (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi
How are you? I loved the pics of your beautiful furbaby "Akita", she is adorable :smile5:
I have 3 Dogue De Bordeaux X Rottweilers, one is 5mths old - Wachiwi Bonita (means Beautiful Dancing Girl in Native American), one is 18 mths old - Koda (means Friend in Native American) and the other is 4 1/2 years old - Roxii.
They are a fantastic breed. So loyal, so intelligent and very family orientated. 
Like all big dogs, you need to be careful of over exercising them and also feeding the right diet to avoid any growth issues. My 18mth male is around 60+ kg, the 4 1/2 yr old is 50kg. The Vets are extremely happy with them and are amazed at how good their health and joints are. 
I am a newbie to this site, but if there is any info on the "X breed" I can help you with, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Boakboakz (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi I have a 5month Rottweiler/ddb and he is a complete pain.he's really good for my boyfriend but I just can't keep control of him, I have tried so many different things just wondering if anyone could give me some advise .


----------

